# Rib Roast Question



## Toby Keil (Dec 20, 2008)

Question fer yall. I’m cooking a 14.5 pound rib roast indirect on the gas grill today and I’ll be using the rotisserie, appox how many hours for med rare? The Weber grill guide say’s 1 to 1.5 hours per pound but I’m thinking it would come out dry. The plan is to eat around 7:30. Thanks in advance and I’ll make sure to take pics and write up a report.


----------



## Griff (Dec 20, 2008)

Toby

I've cooked a lot of rib roasts on the WSM at 350 to 375 with an empty water pan and all the vents wide open. The biggest I've done was an eight pounder. They seemed to take about a half hour a pound, but I always had a probe in 'em went by temp and not time.

I looked at TVWB and Chris A "Estimated cooking time is 20-28 minutes per pound, depending on factors such as the size of the roast, how hot the cooker is running, what type of fuel is used, and weather conditions, but my experience has been 19-23 minutes per pound with roasts like this one." He's got some good instructions at: http://virtualweberbullet.com/ribroast1.html

Of course, none of this is responsive to your question about time on a gasser using a roti. I'd stop it and check the temp a lot near the end.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 20, 2008)

I agree with the estimate of 20 - 28 minutes per pound. Thats assuming a cook temp of about 350*. Give it a little extra time so that it has time to sit before carving it up.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 20, 2008)

Dang that must be a whopper of a gas grill to be able to rotess a big roast indirect. Seems like with the limited amount of rotessing I have done the dripping fat hitting the fire was a big part of the flavor component sorta as with direct cooking.  Whut am I missing here? Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Toby Keil (Dec 20, 2008)

BW, I pull the grill racks off then put a drip pan on the flavorizer bars and let it go. The first time I did this I didn't use a drip pan and had a big old fire going. I'll make sure to take picks as I move forward.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok gotcha I think. On my gasser a big Sams pan with water in it will just fit on top of the burners which requires the removal of the grate and cooking on the little half grate which is mounted on the lid and pivots into place up high when you shut the lid. Only time I have used the system is for brisket laid out flat and it works fairly well..cept it dont tend to be able to get much smoke flavor on it. About all I have twirled is barnyard avians. Kept the fire as low as it would go. Seemed like the dripping grease purty well kept itself consumed by the fire as it dripped. Guess one of the fat rib roasts put out much mo flammable products than do birds.  Sure the brisket woulda bursted into flames without the drip pan. Breathlessly awaiting the pics. 

bigwheel


----------



## Toby Keil (Dec 21, 2008)

So here’s the cook and it turned out pretty good IMOP. The rib roast was 14.5 pounds, I kept it very simple and only used salt, pepper and garlic and it cooked at a temp between 325 & 350, for approx 4 hours on my Weber gasser using the rotisserie.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 21, 2008)

all I can say is wow.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Dec 21, 2008)

What part of TO were you in again!?!?!?

Very nice.


----------



## Griff (Dec 21, 2008)

Very well done. How long did it take?


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 21, 2008)

Looks great. Good job. 

bigwheel


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 21, 2008)

Very nice !


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 21, 2008)

Cooked PERFECT!


----------



## Unity (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh my, that looks good.

--John


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Dec 21, 2008)

If it tasted as good as it looks it was great :!:  :!:  :!:


----------



## nakedpigbbq (Dec 22, 2008)

I gotta try that sometime!  That looks awesome!


----------



## john pen (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks awesome !


----------



## BayouChilehead (Dec 22, 2008)

I think I need to get a rotissorie.....thats makin me drool!!


----------

